# اصنع بنفسك بنزين وديزل من القمامة والفضلات والاطارات



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

مصنع فى امريكا بولاية فلادلفيا يعمل على تحويل القمامة الى مشتقات البترول من بنزين وغاز طبيعي و سولا ومازوت 

ويستخدم الماء ويخلطه بكل المواد العضوية والمواد اللتىتحتوى على الكربون مثل اطارات السيارات 
اللتى يتم مزجها معا فﻻ خلاطات خاصة تعمل تحت درجة حرارة عالية وضغط عالى ليحصل على مزيج يشبه البترول 
ويتم دفع هذا المزيج الى وحدات التصفية والافران 

لنحصل هلى الغاز والزيت والمازوت 

ومن الزيت يتم استخراج البنزين والسولار والديزل 

مشاهدة طيبة مع فديو الشرح 
*Free Energy 400 Billion Dollar Secret*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWf9nYbm3ac&feature=related


----------



## الساحر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هده المواضيع


----------



## ajeeljabbar (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووورررررررررررر جدا


----------



## نبهاني (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن توطح اكتر


----------



## نبهاني (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووو كتير وشي مفيد


----------



## بسام ياغي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور عالفيديو المفيد


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## رعد الحيالي (20 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## الأمير أمير (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وجعل هذه المعلومة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

